# Any suggestions?



## flower44 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi there,I was diagnosed with IBS two years ago.I am intolerant to pretty much all foods..-caffeine-lactose-wheat-all fruits except strawberries and bananas-all veges except carrot, celery, corn and potato-all sauces-sugary foods-alcohol-nuts-commercial meatsPretty much everythingI eat.Breaky- banana, lactose free milk and yoghurtMorning tea- corn thingsLunch- cheese and egg omeletteAfternoon tea- strawberries (only a couple or it affects me), corn thingsDinner- chicken (red meat makes it worse) and carrot, celery and potato soupThis diet seems to work really well for my stomach along with a range of tablets but it is so restrictive.I ate it for about a year and then got really annoyed and rebelled and ate as much yummy food as I could!I have been really bad for the last year eating lots of junk food that causes me pain, bloating, constipation etc. and lots of laxatives.Luckily I exercise lots (because it helps me go to the toilet)- so I haven't put on any weight but I need to stop this bad eating because it is ridiculously expensive and I am not doing my body any favours!Has anyone got any suggestions on how to stop these cravings??


----------



## GUTted (Jul 2, 2009)

Try magnesium tablets, supposedly when you're craving chocolate etc it's magnesium that your body wants. If you get muscular pain it'll help with that and it stops you from feeling dopey etc.By the by, going by the foods you've listed as being intolerant to it sounds like you're listing foods that cause fermentation. I saw a holistic doc a while back who put me on a diet for a year that stopped fermentation. I wasn't allowed wheat, yeast, sugar, dairy, mushrooms, fermented alcohol...very restrictive but it stopped my chronic vomiting. Didn't cure my IBS but at least I stopped puking non stop.


----------

